
Show HN: Python library with Matlab-like functions for creating JavaScript plots - sendos
https://github.com/sendos/javascript_plots_from_python
======
sendos
This is a library that provides access to Matlab-like plotting functions for
easily creating javascript plots from within Python.

No need to deal with HTML, Javascript, or CSS to get some plots with multiple
linestyles, colors, markers, and labels. Just plain Python code and a simple
plotting syntax. The currently supported Javascript plotting libraries are
Flot and NVD3 (which is a wrapper around D3).

One use case for this library is to have Python scripts running automatically
and updating websites that serve Javascript plots to visitors.

For example, we used this library to create and update the plots on
prespredict.com. During US presidential election seasons, a cron job calls the
plotting script daily, which automatically updates the plots on the website
with data from the latest polls.

The resulting scripts may not be "Pythonic" enough, but I was aiming for the
simplicity of creating plots that Matlab has.

------
saamm
This is neat! Have you tried to get it running in a Jupyter notebook?

